# Hình thức dạy STEM tại trường học



## Robot Stem TPA (8/9/20)

Các trường có thể cho học sinh trải nghiệm STEM thông qua câu lạc bộ, tham gia nghiên cứu khoa học, kỹ thuật.

Đây là nội dung hướng dẫn giáo dục STEM và tổ chức, quản lý hoạt động STEM trong trường Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo ban hành ngày 14/8.

STEM là thuật ngữ chỉ các ngành thuộc lĩnh vực khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật và toán học. Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo đánh giá giáo dục STEM trang bị cho học sinh kiến thức khoa học gắn liền với ứng dụng thực tiễn.



​Khi đưa STEM vào chương trình giáo dục, ngoài việc nâng cao nhận thức của học sinh, giáo viên về lĩnh vực này, Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo muốn thống nhất nội dung, phương pháp và các hình thức dạy STEM trong nhà trường. Bộ đưa ra ba hình thức tổ chức học STEM để các trường lựa chọn và áp dụng linh hoạt dựa trên đặc thù môn học và điều kiện cơ sở vật chất.

*Thứ nhất*, nhà trường có thể dạy các môn khoa học theo dạng STEM, nghĩa là giáo viên sẽ thiết kế bài học theo hướng tiếp cận tích hợp liên môn. Nội dung bài học bám sát chương trình và tuân thủ thời gian giảng dạy từng tiết, bài. 



​Học sinh được chủ động nghiên cứu sách giáo khoa, tài liệu học tập và lựa chọn giải pháp giải quyết vấn đề hoặc thảo luận theo nhóm. Lồng ghép STEM vào các môn khoa học là phương pháp chủ yếu, được nhiều trường sử dụng.

*Thứ hai*, trường học tổ chức trải nghiệm STEM thông qua câu lạc bộ hoặc hoạt động thực tế, được xây dựng trên sở thích, năng khiếu và lựa chọn của học sinh. 

Những hoạt động này có thể nằm trong khuôn viên nhà trường, gồm cả việc giới thiệu thư viện số, phần mềm học tập, thực hành và khám phá thí nghiệm khoa học...



​Mỗi buổi trải nghiệm cần thiết kế thành bài học cụ thể với đủ ba phần mục đích, tiến trình trải nghiệm và kết quả dự kiến. Các trường có thể chủ động liên kết với nhau hoặc tìm đến sự hỗ trợ của đại học, doanh nghiệp để hoạt động trải nghiệm phong phú, đạt hiệu quả cao.

*Thứ ba*, nhà trường tổ chức hoạt động nghiên cứu khoa học, kỹ thuật, được triển khai dưới dạng một đề tài hoặc dự án do 1-2 học sinh thực hiện dưới sự hướng dẫn của giáo viên có chuyên môn. Từ đó, các trường có thể định kỳ tổ chức cuộc thi, ngày hội STEM để trao giải cho những nghiên cứu xuất sắc.




—————————————————————–

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------

